# NEF's (raw) not opening in photoshop cs2



## ne0g (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi, i just wanted to ask a question about photoshop that has been killing me
I shoot digital photography using a Nikon D70, onto a compact flash card, and then onto my Western Digital hdd via a card reader.
The problem is, sometimes in adobe bridge, i get these black borders around the thumbnails of some of these images (they seem to be randomly mixed in with the rest) and sometimes they just go away, but other times they don't let the preview load (in bridge) and then when i try to open them (in cs2) it says it could not open do to unexpected end of file
whats going on?
i tried defragging my hdd but nothing changed
please help
ps (i use a promaster digital card reader and a sandisk extreme III 1 gig cf card, when i import, i just drag and drop from card reader)


----------



## techguy911 (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know if you have solved this yet or not, but have you installed the Camera Raw Update plugin for CS2?

Camera Raw 3.7 is the latest version that works with CS2, later versions only work with CS3.

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3584

View the README for installation instructions.


----------

